# Here is my try at making handles....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 22, 2016)

This is one beautiful knife No Brag Just Fact...I got the blank from Alabama Damascus Knife Manufacturers out of Jacksonville Alabama it is likened to one of the old Sharp Finger knives of the 80's ...the steel is (4) layers of 5160 oil hardening high carbon, (3) layers 203E low carbon nickel steel, (3) layers of 52100, and (3) layers of 15N20. The steel is forged out and folded 5 times to give you 416 layers. Look at the layers! 416.....now that is what I am talking about...the overall length is 7-1/4" with a 3-1/8" blade sharp as a tack too! I made the handle out of Snakewood with Yellowheart spacers next to the blade and the rivets were nickel plated but I wanted to match the yellowheart so I sanded the plating off to get to the brass color...ain't she sweet?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Well dang, since you made 3 of them... My birthday is coming up before too long!


Had to get that one in before Tony got here.
Or, Kevin.
Or...
Or...
Or... 


Yes sir you are correct, that is a beautiful knife!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 22, 2016)

Rocky it is really just one knife I take the pics and join them to show the sides and the yellowheart spacers better...oh and Happy Early Birthday...pappy


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah I sorta figured as much... Birthday isn't 'til August though, there's still time!


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2016)

That's a beauty for sure!


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Well Pappy, you done it again with that snakewood. That is a beauty of a knife and handles look great.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2016)

Total package is superior! Truly eye candy! Chuck


----------



## Fsyxxx (Mar 22, 2016)

Damn pappy... Everything I see of yours is stunning'! Almost too pretty to use.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 22, 2016)

ty for the kind words


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 23, 2016)

Thats a looker and a winner for sure Pappy.  I have used Alabama Damascus and was very pleased. What did you use to etch with and what did you use to polish with after the etch?


----------



## Tony (Mar 23, 2016)

That's gorgeous Pappy! Really great blade and incredible handle, I really like it! Tony


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 23, 2016)

Pappy sure like the Snakewood handle. You done good!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 23, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats a looker and a winner for sure Pappy.  I have used Alabama Damascus and was very pleased. What did you use to etch with and what did you use to polish with after the etch?


I didn't do any etching and I used thin CA for the base and followed with Mylands polish.....this thing is sharp too! Amazed me that it came from them so ready to use...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 23, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai (Mar 23, 2016)

Great handle ! Love that snakewood


----------

